

JavaScript Particle System Sandbox - nephics
http://jarrodoverson.com/static/demos/particleSystem/

======
bemmu
A lot of fun to try to make an enclosure of fields to keep the particles in.

~~~
naughtysriram
Its so cool. How about making gravity so that particles collide and form
bigger particles and increase their gravity. Can this be simulated?

